# John deere gator snorkles?



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

i dont own one but my dad has a friend who just bought one it looks pretty cool i looked on the internet and no one makes lifts, snorkels, ect. for gators and i would like to know why . if any one has a cool gator please post a pic


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

They just arent usually good for mudding or anything of that sort they are mainly just for farmers or trail riding. They are nice though my friend has one.


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

i know they are for farms and trails but it could be a cool project to make a mud-capable gator


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think it would be kinda like buying a huffy & asking the same question lol... not really what it was intended for so, that's why there's no aftermarket stuff for it. Besides we hate snorkel kits here...  DIY snorks FTW.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> we hate snorkel kits here...  DIY snorks FTW.


That should be on the next tee!!


----------

